# Frontline Knock off?



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

My sister told me about a product at Wal-Mart that is under half the pruce of Frontline, and has all the same ingredients, something about Frontlines patent expiring?

Has anybody else heard anything about this?

Pet Armor Plus is the name of it.


----------



## g7777777 (May 17, 2008)

I have had good luck with the walmart stuff- whatever the name of it might be

Regards from Iowa

Gene


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

RoosterBuster said:


> My sister told me about a product at Wal-Mart that is under half the pruce of Frontline, and has all the same ingredients, something about Frontlines patent expiring?
> 
> Has anybody else heard anything about this?
> 
> Pet Armor Plus is the name of it.


You think Wal-mart waits on patents to expire??? A friend of mine took two patented products into meetings with Wal-mart. He didn't hear back from them. A few months later, he was walking through a Wal-mart and saw his products, made in China under the Wal-mart house label. His lawyer contacted their legal department and they said point blank that they would drag it out in court so long that it would bankrupt him and his company. This guy is a multi-millionaire with a successful company so it's not like he was some working stiff. That is one of the many reasons I do not step foot in a Wal-mart. :-x


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

J. Walker said:


> You think Wal-mart waits on patents to expire??? A friend of mine took two patented products into meetings with Wal-mart. He didn't hear back from them. A few months later, he was walking through a Wal-mart and saw his products, made in China under the Wal-mart house label. His lawyer contacted their legal department and they said point blank that they would drag it out in court so long that it would bankrupt him and his company. This guy is a multi-millionaire with a successful company so it's not like he was some working stiff. That is one of the many reasons I do not step foot in a Wal-mart. :-x


Wow, that is just nuts.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The patent must have expired. On a trade magazine there is an ad for Fiproguard, the same ingredients as Frontline plus made by Sergeant as the "first approved generic equivalent to Frontline Plus"


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Interesting!! It would be nice to get a good product for a decent price!!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Picked some Pet Armor Plus up yesterday. Same recipe as Frontline Plus about $10 per 3-pack cheaper than through Australian distributors for the largest size.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Frontline Plus through Dr Foster & Smith (mail order) is $71.99 with free shipping for a six pack for dogs weighing 45-88 lbs. How much for the product at Walmart?
I looked it up online. At Walmart PetArmor would be about $61.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I find Walmart pricing can vary by store, with my nearest small town store being a bit higher than those in the nearest cities. But I paid $28-something for three months of the 89-132lb size. (Which I split between two dogs to save a little over buying their dosages individually.)


----------

